

The Problem With Kickstarter And Software - 10char
http://clayallsopp.com/posts/the-problem-with-kickstarter-and-software/

======
jmathai
I do wonder what impact a failed Kickstarter has for venture funded projects
like Pixate. Does it kill any chance of future funding by proving that
customers aren't _that_ willing to pay?

I ran a Kickstarter for OpenPhoto. But it had a few unique properties, mainly
being open source. We raised a modest $25k which paid for my time since I
already quit my job to do this. So, I needed the funds to complete the work.

I'm considering running a second Kickstarter for a set of large features to
the product. Thankfully, I'm not in a position where I need VC funds so
shooting myself in the foot there doesn't matter.

Also, I'd be Kickstarting for features that aren't already planned in the main
roadmap (which I'm going to rely on for revenue). If the Kickstarter fails
then those features don't get added in but the product still remains viable
without losing face.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jmathai/openphoto-a-
phot...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jmathai/openphoto-a-photo-
service-for-your-s3-or-dropbox-a)

------
technotony
The point of this article is great: have a clear reason of the benefits of
using kickstarter, which aren't creating buzz and interest in your product.

------
gavanwoolery
Yep...there are a lot of questionable kickstarter projects...even ones that
have done incredibly well despite having no real product to show. The bigger
problem, in my view, is how your actions affect the rest of the Kickstarter
community. As soon as people start failing on delivering and running out of
money (which has already happened), people will begin to lose faith in
Kickstarter, and this hurts people who want to launch legitimate, rational,
and honest fund-raising efforts.

~~~
mnicole
This is my worry, that the Kickstarter brand will suffer some large blows
because of the lack of foresight from its users -- both the listers who use it
as their initial means to market a concept and the contributors who don't
understand the risks if it meets goal but doesn't meet schedules or ship at
all.

------
pizza
Kickstarter is for investment, not generating interest. Generate interest by
building a good product.

~~~
user602341
Kickstarter has nil to do with investment and a lot to do with generating
interest. You definitely need to have a compelling idea/product in the first
place but some projects generate a lot of interest through Kickstarter.

In any case, it's better to get the scoop straight from the source:
"Kickstarter is a new form of commerce and patronage."

~~~
lotu
Many of the the Kickstarter projects are projects that could not get funding
outside Kickstarter. For example the DoubleFine project had repeatedly tried
to get funding from publishers but failed.

------
dfc
Is "socrates" the actual name of the interviewer or an attempt at a cutsey nod
to the ancient philosopher?

~~~
10char
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socratic_dialogue>

~~~
dfc
I am aware of the socratic method that's why I wrote "an attempt at a cutesy
nod". The article does not read like any of Plato's dialogues that I have
read, especially the last paragraph.

~~~
TravisDirks
Was thinking the same thing. Way to many periods and not enough question
marks.

------
gojomo
From the dialogue, it sounds like a promotionally-minded Kickstarter _might_
provide some early incremental awareness and money, or might fizzle.

That's not a strong case against trying it... just against relying too much on
it, to the exclusion of other customer-acquisition efforts.

